# Recommendations for us Noobies for Devon / Cornwall



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello,

I should be on a flight at this very moment on my way to Majorca with 37 other regulars from my local club. A moral dilema with a funeral that I was'nt going to attend (but now I am), has stopped me from travelling.

The reason I tell the above is that we now, at the last minute want to pack up and set off in the Motorhome after the funeral and as such we don't have much time for preparation.

There are 4 of us Me, Suzy, our 10 year old son and our 8 year old daughter plus Daisy the Labradoodle Puppy.

Our first thought is to head south towards Devon & Cornwall. 

I am thinking that a couple of days "here and there" for a duration of upto 10 nights in total would suffice.

If we could take in an "aire type" stopover or a Motorhome friendly car park, that would be good practise for us as we have yet to do this.

ANY help, info or site recommendations on where "here and there" could be would be very much appreciated. Something to keep the kids entertained would be a bonus (pool, arcade, club, etc) and we need dog friendly places.

THANKS IN ADVANCE

Ian n Suzy


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Any help on this would be VERY MUCH appreciated.

We will need to stop off en route and we are unsure of the best way to find a place en route.

Cheers


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Strange that you have not had a reply yet?

There are a couple of car parks around Dawlish (Dawlish Warren is one I believe) where they have relaxed the no-motorhome rule to encourage visitors. If you do a search you will find the thread on here.

That would be a good starting point for you before heading off further south. There are of course simply loads of sites in the area, depending on price you want to pay, or which clubs you are in.

HTH
Paul


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

Hi probably best site to look on is www.ukcampsite.co.uk they list sites in all counties + pub sites and other amenities.
Have fun, I might go down that way myself as just been told I can have my 10 year old son for the week !!!!
Wyn.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We are'nt in either of the clubs - is this going to make it hard for us or do they allow none members on?

Also (just for reference) if one was struggling and felt the need to stop over - can you stop over on a Uk motorway services?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi

Im just worried that with us only setting off at 4pm (from Manchester area) that we are going to be pushing it and we have nothing at all in place yet.

It is all of a sudden becoming a tad stressful, lol.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

This may be of some use, if not now then in the future

Tudor park

Down on the M5 (jn 13) so with luck about 2 1/2 hours from you.
Might be a good first stop off point and then you can plan on from there..
My worry about leaving at 4pm is the obvious traffic.. I would make sure you book and they allow late arrivals first..

You need to get a few campsite books or just look up a few online and print off.. Most sites should now be open ready for the Easter break..


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

car park at Tintagel allows overnighting
Widemouth bay near Bude large car park ok to overnight.
Bank end car park Bideford at far end ok to overnight
Car park at Lizard lighthouse ok but very narrow access road.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

tonka said:


> This may be of some use, if not now then in the future
> 
> Tudor park
> 
> ...


That looks promising Steve,

Thanks again.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Strensham Services on the M5 have a notice on the Caravan Car Park that an overnight stay costs £10, if you want to get a bit nearer.

That sign was on the Northbound side, but should apply.

You can stay over at any Services (along with many trucks) but I think they are usually more expensive than a tenner.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We are shortly setting off and would just like to say a big THANKS to the above contributors for their help and advice, appreciated as always.

Thanks Steve for the Tudor Caravan Park link. We are booked in for tonight as our half way point.

Regards
Ian, Suzy and the kids.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi ,
If you dont mind a detour via Stonehenge you can park for the night on the "green road" by the fence overlooking the Henge great at sunrise and always frequented by campers.

Tramp


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

The week before last we had a wonderful stopover on the "promenade" at Woollacombe. It is free I believe until the end of this month. Downside there is nowhere we could find to take on water or empty for that matter, there are good toilets open early till late. During the week there is ample parking but it is swarming with surfers and their vans at the weekend. 
Good luck and have fun 
Neil


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks given for the above advice. We are currently on our 7th night down here and will more than likely do another week so may well take in your stops above.

Thus far we have stopped at Tudor Park - Gloucester, East CLiffe Car Park - Teignmouth, The Promenade - Paignton, Sun Valley - Mevagissey / Petewan, Porth Holiday Park - Newquay and Watergate Bay - Newquay. Tommorrow we move on to Hendra for three nights so if any forumites are about say hello.

CHEERS


----------



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

*Full camp sites*

Hi this is for the family about to set off for Devon, with the amount of caravans and motorhomes on the M5 today I should think that every spot is full. I live in Dawlish and they are all looking very full tonight. The car park by the playing fields in Sandy Lane Dawlish is free and we have left our van there if we have arrived home late at night. Loos are there as well. The only downside is there is a football social club there so it may be noisy on Sat. nights, ok if you want to socialise, its only about half a mile from Dawlish Warren and its a level walk about 10mins into Dawlish or theres a bus nearby.
Jan


----------

